# A Salamander for the Home Cook?



## bprescot (May 6, 2013)

In our recent house hunt we stumbled across one home that had a unique feature. The Kitchen was equipped with a newish 6 burner Garland Range and a new Garland Salamander. Having a TRULY Commercial range... okay sure. I guess I understand the appeal (though the exceptions I'd have to get on my insurance are annoying.) But a Salamander? What in the FRACK does a home cook need with a Salamander?!?!? Considering that for the cost of both (plus extra insurance etc.) they could have just as easily gotten a Bluestar with the fancy, super-hot IR Broiler... Am I missing something here? DOES a Salamander have a place in the home kitchen?!?!


----------



## mkriggen (May 7, 2013)

Uh, what's a salamander?


----------



## Crothcipt (May 7, 2013)

Most people have one in the kitchen as it is. They usually call it a broiler. If you are doing a lot of cooking then it would be reasonable. 

Also bragging rights.


----------



## shaneg (May 7, 2013)

maybe they really like grilled cheese sandwiches..
Salamander is what we call them here too.


----------



## NO ChoP! (May 7, 2013)

A salamander is similar to a cheesemelter, but usually has a moveable shelf with a pistol grip-like mechanism. Some are infrared. They actually work quite well for broiling fish and steaks.


----------



## bprescot (May 7, 2013)

mkriggen said:


> Uh, what's a salamander?



My bad. That's just what I know them by, but I actually don't know what the heck their official name is. 

One of these guys:


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 7, 2013)

SALLY!!!!!


----------



## bprescot (May 7, 2013)

And not to be confused with one of them Old-School Salamanders, which, as a home cook, I STILL TOTALLY NEED/WANT!!! 

Thing is BADA$$


----------



## WildBoar (May 7, 2013)

Bluestar offers home range w/ salemanders. For my use it is a waste of space, as I'd rather have the footprint devoted to burners. But it would be fun to play with one every now and then. You can use it as a plate warmer, cheese-melter, browner, etc.


----------



## El Pescador (May 7, 2013)

I would totally buy one if I had the option. I think they are much more useful than the griddle i had on my Viking. The griddle was a pain in the ass to clean.


----------



## slowtyper (May 13, 2013)

We have a sali at work that doesn't get used at all except for as a shelf to hold flash pans. It kind of makes me sad.


----------



## berko (May 13, 2013)

we have 2 at work and use em for nearly everything. id love to have one at home, but most of the time they use high voltage...


----------

